# San yunmao najud (Cebuano?)



## tagalog

I would like to know what these sentences mean. I think it is not Tagalog. 

This is the message I want to try to translate:

Mao najud ni ot... This is the sentence.
Sana ot........ The second sentence.
Penge....a word
palipad ko......a sentence.
Kilig......a word.
Kala m lng un....a sentence.
Kala qlng pala sister....a sentence


----------



## mataripis

i can't speak Cebuano but i can make the title of the thread sounds like Tagalog!  I think there are slang words!  "San Yunmao najud" = Sana Yuon Na ang Mauna Dyud.( i wish that one become the first  my friend.)


----------



## mataripis

tagalog said:


> What I ask is this:
> 
> Mao najud ni ot... This is the sentence.
> Sana ot........ The second sentence.
> Penge....a word
> palipad ko......a sentence.
> Kilig......a word.
> Kala m lng un....a sentence.
> Kala qlng pala sister....a sentence​


I see.  but the meaning of the whole scene is '   2 friends are looking at 2 persons walking, the other one is a nice looking girl and one is older, the first observer said i hope the older one walk away first so i have the chance to talk to younger girl. he said i hope this is it (sana ot)  , penge ( can i have something) , palipad ko ( a sign language from him), kilig (body moves- excitement), kala mo lang yun( you guess it in a wrong way) , kala ko lang pala sister ( i thought it is your sister).


----------



## tagalog

Ok this is a good information for me , my friend Thank you very much,
I realize you need the dialogue to have the sense all the idea ok those sentences dont belong to the same dialogue, and i realize that you theres contraction or letters are omited in those words for example so lng= lang and un = yun. good my friend!!

this is the dialogue so:

first:

MAO NAJUD NI OT ? PERSON A WHAT DOES OT MEAN? a girl

SANA OT .....person B a girl


The second dialogue 


PENGE COUZ PERSON A a girl.

WAIT U JAN COUZ PALIPAD KO person B a girl too.

OK SALUIN QU. HEHEHE person A


Gracias , Salamat, Thank you very much from Caracas Venezuela.


sorry for the time there you are 12 hours and thirty minutes ahead of us now here is 11 23 am saturday, 

i would like to ask if that language is cebuano, surigaonon, tagalog
sorry for my ignorance, i want to learn this can you recommend any link  a online dictionary or so
i am studying tagalog just begining, but i think i have to study some cebuano.
I really appreciate your help talaga...
Hope you can help me in next doubts ,


----------



## mataripis

a portion of accent is Bisaya(like jud) but the words are mostly Tagalog (abbreviated). Study first Tagalog because there are Cebuano words that are almost sound similarly like Tagalog.Maybe the speaker is Bisayanon but staying in Manila.


----------

